# Etang de Diefenbach oder Etang de Hirbach??



## jackdaniels66909 (4. August 2013)

Hallo,
ich möchte nächstes Wochenende mal wieder paar Tage raus..allerdings nicht auf Karpfen, sondern rein zum Spinnfischen..Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht wohin #c

Den Etang de Hirbach kenne ich von früheren Karpfen-Sessions: ist aber auch schon paar Jahre her. Wie sieht es denn da aktuell aus? Kriegt man die Karten noch in der Marie in Holving? Und zu welchem Preis? 
Wie gesagt ich war Jahre nicht mehr da: werden da neben Tageskarten auch Wochen, oder Wochenendscheine verkauft?
Wie ist das Nachtangeln da mittlerweile geregelt?? Ich erinnere mich, dass die da verschiedene Systeme ausprobiert haben, aber ich finde keine aktuellen Infos was wie das mittlerweile gehandhabt wird.


Bei Google Maps habe ich gesehen, dass der Etang de Diefenbach auch in der Nähe liegt (kenne den nur vom "Hören-Sagen": Kann mir da jemand grundlegende Infos geben? Wo kann man Karten kaufen und zu welchem Preis? Wie sind die Bestimmungen (Anzahl Ruten und Nachtangel-Erlaubnis)??

Wenn ihr noch einen anderen See in der Umgebung parat habt, würde ich mich natürlich auch freuen 


Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

LG
Dennis


----------



## foggetz (13. August 2013)

*AW: Etang de Diefenbach oder Etang de Hirbach??*

Servus Dennis,

wollte mal nachfragen ob du nun schon an einem der Weiher geangelt hast am Wochenende?!

Ich wollte demnächst mal irgendwo hier in der Nähe auf den Campingplatz und dabei gemütlich die Rute schwingen.
Petri


----------

